

Investors to Zuckerberg: Please step down. - olidale
http://blog.crranky.com/facebook/investors-to-zuckerberg-please-step-down/

======
EvaPeron
Let's recall when Jobs was ousted - worked out real well for Apple, now did it
not? He had to be dragged in later to turn the ship around. FB has made some
mistakes no doubt, but do not underestimate the power of a visionary like a
Jobs or a Zuckerberg. Investors should give him more patience.

